# How much will it cost to build a covered patio?



## Miurel (Jan 8, 2012)

Hello, I am new to this forum and I have heard great reviews about it. I currently live in south Florida and I would love to build a covered patio with wood columns and pavers. Does anyone know approximately how much this would cost?, we would like to save as much money as possible and we are inexperienced when it comes to building or remodeling. By the way, the measurements would be about 12' x 20'.


Thanking you in advance.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

"How much will it cost" questions are frowned upon here. Call contractors in your local area for price estimates.


----------



## Miurel (Jan 8, 2012)

I apologize if I am not allowed to ask that question, I was just wondering if anyone could give me a range but thank you for your reply.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

It depends on how you build it and what materials you use. Is it just to provide shade? Or is it going to be water proof?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Miurel, it is not that it is not allowed, but there are just way too many variables for anyone online to give you a reasonable answer. Everything from local wages, to quality material choices, to soil conditions etc. etc. Your best bet is to get local estimates.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/how-much-will-cost-asking-price-estimates-here-127914/


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is it a stand alone structure or is it being built off an existinging structure?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Questions involving pricing, such as – “How Much” certain projects cost – cannot be properly answered simply by information posted on an internet forum (regardless of how much information is supplied in a particular post). 

Pricing for materials may be determined at your local supplier(s). 

Prices for subcontracted work are best determined by getting legitimate local contractors to submit written estimates (3 are suggested) and always checking references.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

I think the best way to answer is as follows: 

Anywhere between a $1,000 and $250,000+. To get a more accurate number come up with a specific plan and call some licensed & insured contractors to give a proposal.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the answer to your question. I will trade you - you answer my question and i will answer yours.

Here is my question:

Why won't my Volvo start?


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

One of the first questions I always ask Is, What is your budget? If it is to low there is really nothing we can do, if it is low we can do the basics then up from there.
Talk to a local contractor/carpenter.


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

With what I am thinking it should look like I would say $250,000 is low.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

robertcdf said:


> Anywhere between a $1,000 and $250,000+. To get a more accurate number come up with a specific plan and call some licensed & insured contractors to give a proposal.


It gets old seeing answers like this! This is a DIY forum and a project like this is very doable without hiring a contractor! Obviously we need some more details before giving him a ballpark price but he certainly doesn't need to call a contractor unless he plans on using one to do the work!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

Msradell said:


> It gets old seeing answers like this! This is a DIY forum and a project like this is very doable without hiring a contractor! Obviously we need some more details before giving him a ballpark price but he certainly doesn't need to call a contractor unless he plans on using one to do the work!


 
Ur right! Do it yourself! What gets old is people expecting those on an online forum to do their work for them.

Jeebers man, draw a plan, make a material list and go to the store and get prices. Whats so difficult?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

This is why these 'how much' post get old---to many comedians---(using old jokes---)-Mike--


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

Msradell said:


> It gets old seeing answers like this! This is a DIY forum and a project like this is very doable without hiring a contractor! Obviously we need some more details before giving him a ballpark price but he certainly doesn't need to call a contractor unless he plans on using one to do the work!


The original post did not ask how to do it or about choices an problems he may face such as making sure the posts are set well if he wants covering or how to lay the patio or anything about how to DIY, which I think would be awesome and I know people would answer, they do it all the time for me. What he gave was rough dimensions, some rough area and a very very loose description of what he wants and asked us to give him a price. Even a contractor in his area would have a hard time with the information he gave and they know the local pricing.

I must agree, while I want to remain open to new comers they must ask a question that seems DIY related and not just think we're an easy alternative for getting a price quote.


----------



## alfrancis99 (Jul 4, 2012)

*seriously?*

Ok, folks - I'm a software engineer and if you think it's "hard to guess at a price for a covered porch" you ought to try to "guess at what I need for software for my business". Let me tell you this - if I ask you a few questions, I can give you a ballpark figure (and trust me - there's a hell of a lot more variables to building software than building a porch - I've done both). Why don't people want to speculate by asking a few questions? Because they are chicken. I stand behind my products and I can give you a "ball park figure" on any piece of software - tailored specifically to your needs - by asking a few questions.

I can also tell you that to build a covered porch out of pressurized wood in East Tennessee with basic building materials (like shingled roof attached to your existing structure) can run anywhere between $10 a square foot up to $40 a square foot - again with basic materials. You start adding costs when you upgrade to a copper roof and polished cement flooring - if you know what I mean.

don't be scared to offer educated suggestions, folks - that is, if you are truly educated. If you aren't how about you just not comment at all?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"alfrancis99"
I "somewhat" agree with you.
However, I've yet to see any software that can have a failure and
result in "catastrophic" results -
(Not "BSOD"s or memory management problems) 
Meaning - death or injury.
Yes; I know of, or have seen those results.

Most of us - don't like to make recommendations that may have, some
type of "structural", ramifications.
There are also, possible "legal" issues.

The "OP" should consult their local "Code Enforcement Entity" before they
come here and ask for opinions!
Got a plan??
Gonna pull a permit??

Happy 4th! 
rossfingal


----------

